# Sebastian's hopeful recovery



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Well Sunday night I accidentally fed Sebastian Pledge tainted pellets and Monday morning he was on his side gasping for air and was deathly when I put him in a betta cup floating in a heated tank. Tuesday he righted himself up and moving a little when he sees me. I am pessimistic and know there is a large chance he will die from the poison in his system


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am hoping.  I prayed to Gaia for a quick recovery


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sending good fishy wishes your way. Hope he's ok.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He survived another night. So I am still a little hopeful


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He ate something, he ate something and he's swimming around.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Well today, Sebastian jumped for his food like he did before he got sick


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! It sounds like he's well on the road to recovery.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He made a tiny bubble nest. ^_^


----------

